# Exposure, exposure, exposure. What a difference it makes to your V's mentality.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As some know of late I have been a little ill. It has meant that myself and the dogs have been living a somewhat transient lifestyle. New places each day, new people each day, new beds, new houses, new walking areas, new dogs to meet and new animals to discover. Long car trips, moving furniture and household goods into storage, removing all the things they knew well and were secure with. 

I can honestly say, I wish I had the time previously to do this. It has been the very best thing I could ever have done for my pups. They grow in confidence and independence with each experience in addition to learning lots more about the world.

So my advice to you all is to get your pups out into the world as often as possible exposing them to more and more things each day. Routine is good, but variety has opened up the minds and spirits of my dogs. I will continue to attempt to offer this to them even when I improve in health and return to a somewhat normal lifestyle and work regime.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Socialisation on a *grand* scale Ozcar ;D


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

This is SO very true! Its like a child...you want to bring them to new places, the zoo, aquarium, new friends! They need to experience life. In that, your bond will grow, their confidence and knowledge will grow. They mature a lot too! Great post!!

<3


----------

